# Hi everyone



## JJnilla (May 13, 2012)

Hello to you all :wave:

I moved to Spain from the UK with my family 7 years ago. We live in Murcia and really enjoy the life style and weather here. 

The reason I'm just signing up now is that I was made redundant several months ago and I really need to find work. It's not so easy to hear of jobs inland so I'm hoping that having some online contacts will help me hear of possiblities in the Alicante/Torrevieja area.

I the meantime I'm lookiing forward to making new friends and sharing my experiences and knowledge of life as an expat in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JJnilla said:


> Hello to you all :wave:
> 
> I moved to Spain from the UK with my family 7 years ago. We live in Murcia and really enjoy the life style and weather here.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, it'll be lovely to have your input!! As you know, jobs are not easy to find. The facts and figures about employment are grim reading. We seem to spend an awful lot of time answering folk who still think that its easy to come to Spain, get a villa , a job and "live the dream". I guess when you first came over, thats how it still was. But we do come across as negative, but for all the right reasons.

Anyway, I personally cant offer you much hope on the job front, other than you are here, understand the system and the way things work.

Jo xxx


----------



## JJnilla (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Jo. To be honest, I'm not really expecting much, I just felt a bit silly joining after having been here 7 years already. 

I've been checking out some of the other threads, and am already enjoying "meeting" the other members. I have a lot of free time at the moment so it's nice to have a bit of "company".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JJnilla said:


> Thanks for the welcome Jo. To be honest, I'm not really expecting much, I just felt a bit silly joining after having been here 7 years already.
> 
> I've been checking out some of the other threads, and am already enjoying "meeting" the other members. I have a lot of free time at the moment so it's nice to have a bit of "company".



I've moved this thread onto the Spanish page so that the others can add their tupennyworth lol. Not many visit the "introduction" page

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JJnilla said:


> Thanks for the welcome Jo. To be honest, I'm not really expecting much, I just felt a bit silly joining after having been here 7 years already.
> 
> I've been checking out some of the other threads, and am already enjoying "meeting" the other members. I have a lot of free time at the moment so it's nice to have a bit of "company".


why not put your details in the 'looking for work' thread above?

you never know!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi JJnilla :welcome:
Its good to meet another member who has been in Spain as long as we have and is still here!
Sorry to hear about the redundancy. I know it must be very hard for you right now.
But best of luck with finding something (and in the meantime, I hope you post some more ).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

A warm welcome from, Las Islas Afortunadas. Not a bad forum this one, most people are quite civil!!


Hepa 
El Hierro


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JJnilla said:


> Thanks for the welcome Jo. To be honest, I'm not really expecting much, I just felt a bit silly joining after having been here 7 years already.
> 
> I've been checking out some of the other threads, and am already enjoying "meeting" the other members. I have a lot of free time at the moment so it's nice to have a bit of "company".


Hahaha.
I joined after living here for more than 20 years!

Look forward to your posts - what you found difficult/ easy, how you adjusted...

What were you doing up until now?
Is your partner working?
Would you move to another part of Spain?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hepa said:


> *Not a bad forum this one,* most people are quite civil!!
> 
> 
> Hepa
> El Hierro


Talk about understatement! This is one of the best, if not *the* best.

Having been on another one (as have several of us on here) who were Absolutely kicked off because we didn't agree with the maniacal ideas of the owner who also seemed to have a hidden agenda that we also didn't agree with.

Anyway to the OP: Welcome, sorry to hear about your predicament and as others will tell you, in the present situation, there's not a lot of hope we can offer you. Just keep your eyes and ears open and do as much networking as you can. In the meantime, tighten your belt and see just how little you can live on since you can't be sure for how long you will need to put that into practice.


----------



## JJnilla (May 13, 2012)

jojo said:


> I've moved this thread onto the Spanish page so that the others can add their tupennyworth lol. Not many visit the "introduction" page
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thanks!



xabiachica said:


> why not put your details in the 'looking for work' thread above?
> 
> you never know!


I'll give that a go.



Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha.
> I joined after living here for more than 20 years!
> 
> Look forward to your posts - what you found difficult/ easy, how you adjusted...
> ...


Now I feel better.  

When we came out I was helping my husband to run his business. We've since sold that, although we haven't received payment yet - don't know if we ever will. Long story.  

He's going back to the UK in July to start a job there. It's good he'll be employed, but bad because I don't know how often we'll manage to see each other. 

With both children in school I really don't want to move to a new location. They're teenagers and it would really impact them socially, so at the moment we're doing what we can to stay put.

To everyone else, thanks for the warm welcome and the support.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JJnilla said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you're not having an easy time of it, are you? definitely agree with you about the children.

I can't help you out on the job front as I don't know the area or the field that you work in. Have you managed to get unemployment, or were you not registered as working in your partner's business?
The only thing I can suggest is to go round knocking on doors literally. Leave a copy of your CV in a way that stands out - printed on a stylish grey paper for example or in a plastic folder that makes it a bit different... Advertise in a local paper - it shouldn't cost that much.


----------



## JJnilla (May 13, 2012)

I have been out a couple of times knocking on doors. My cv is a bit different and normally gets a good reaction. The problem is simply that with the crisis no-one is hiring - they're all tightening their belts and hoping to ride it out. An ad in the paper is something I hadn't considered. I might try that.


----------

